# Flounder season has officially started



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Catching nice ones with just a few casts.

Strong outgoing tide this evening in Chickenboy bay. No wind to speak of.

Psycho chicken pearl white charteuse tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

First thing Friday morning


----------

